# O melhor email-client?

## r444

Olá pessoal,

Tenho usado o Pine como email-client, mas começo a ficar farto do seu aspecto  :Shocked: . Sei que é bom, seguro, rápido, etc , mas gostava de mudar para um gráfico que tenha as mesmas propriedades. Qual são os que aconselham?

THX

r444

------------------------------------------------

GENTOO RULES, MORE THAN EVER

------------------------------------------------

----------

## Mythos

eu uso o Mozilla Thunderbird.

----------

## To

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> eu uso o Mozilla Thunderbird.

 

Em ambiente gráfico o thunderbird, embora para consultas rápidas é sempre o pine.

Tó

----------

## ashtophet

Se não assustam as dependências gnome, --> emerge -pv evolution <--

Evolution-2.0

----------

## malloc

Na shell prefiro o mutt no X sem duvida o thunderbird

----------

## gmichels

kmail pq uso kde  :Smile: 

as propriedades de groupware do kontact (com kolab ou nao) tbem sao otimas, mas isso pra quem usa essas funcionalidades

----------

## Matheus Villela

Aproveitando o embalo gostaria de perguntar uma coisa   :Smile: 

Existe algum cliente de e-mail que funcione como um daemon, onde possa ser crianda uma interface qualquer para envio/recebimento e o daemon cuide de toda a parte de "network"?

----------

## malloc

 *Matheus Villela wrote:*   

> Aproveitando o embalo gostaria de perguntar uma coisa  
> 
> Existe algum cliente de e-mail que funcione como um daemon, onde possa ser crianda uma interface qualquer para envio/recebimento e o daemon cuide de toda a parte de "network"?

 

O q e q consideras "parte de network"? 

Explica-te la um bocado melhor q isso ta um pouco confuso

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Matheus Villela wrote:*   

> Existe algum cliente de e-mail que funcione como um daemon, onde possa ser crianda uma interface qualquer para envio/recebimento e o daemon cuide de toda a parte de "network"?

 

Tudo depende da situação. Você pode usar, por exemplo, getmail ou fetchmail (aliado à um software como o procmail ou não) e mandar as mensagens para uma pasta de email Unix, ou mesmo criar um servidor de email local. Isso no caso de baixar as mensagens de um servidor POP ou IMAP. Já se você usa GMail, pode tentar a libgmail, que vem com um exemplo de criação de servidor local de emails (apesar de que o GMail em breve dará acesso POP para todas as contas). Em todos os casos, basta atualizar o servidor local periodicamente através de um trabalho do cron.

----------

## Matheus Villela

 *malloc wrote:*   

> O q e q consideras "parte de network"? 
> 
> Explica-te la um bocado melhor q isso ta um pouco confuso

 

A parte de recebimento, envio, autenticação e tudo mais  :Wink: (menos a parte gráfica)

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Tudo depende da situação. Você pode usar, por exemplo, getmail ou fetchmail (aliado à um software como o procmail ou não) e mandar as mensagens para uma pasta de email Unix, ou mesmo criar um servidor de email local. Isso no caso de baixar as mensagens de um servidor POP ou IMAP.

 

Bom, eu cheguei a usar o courier-imap mas na época tinha visto bastante coisa sobre o fetchmail, são semelhantes?

E... criar um servidor local não seria um "Bloat" a + e um programa de mail simples não seria mais leve?(estou na dúvida mesmo) Eu não pensei nisso justamente por isso, acho que seria coisa demais  :Sad: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Para mim o melhor cliente de email é sem dúvida o sylpheed-claws, se não ligarem à beleza. É super rápido e extremamente funcional.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Matheus Villela wrote:*   

> Bom, eu cheguei a usar o courier-imap mas na época tinha visto bastante coisa sobre o fetchmail, são semelhantes?

 

Nunca o usei, mas parece que sim.

 *Matheus Villela wrote:*   

> E... criar um servidor local não seria um "Bloat" a + e um programa de mail simples não seria mais leve?(estou na dúvida mesmo) Eu não pensei nisso justamente por isso, acho que seria coisa demais 

 

De certa forma, sim. Mas aí é só usar as caixas de email padrão Unix (mbox) que são simples diretórios e os principais clientes de email não encontrarão problemas.

----------

## RoadRunner

Nem com .maildir tens problemas.. Pelo menos eu uso maildir há anos e se antigamente o pine não gostava muito agora suporta bastante bem. Desde webmail, até outlook, kmail, evolution, mail do macintosh, tudo funciona bem com .maildir.

----------

## leandro

Eu uso o Thunderbird. Mas curto bastante o sylpheed-claws, vale a pena dar uma olhada  :Wink: 

----------

## Matheus Villela

Valeu pelas dicas RoadRunner e fernandotcl, acho que então o caminho é esse mesmo  :Very Happy: 

É que estou querendo deixar meus apps "casuais" da melhor forma pra mim... e vou ver se vou desenvolvendo alguns deles como módulos para o E17  :Very Happy: , então o lance vai ser usar as caixas locais pra e-mail mesmo com o courier-imap ou fetchmail  :Very Happy: , já fiz até um módulo pra colocar meus ícones de pastas no desktop, ficou uma beleza  :Very Happy: , vou ver se vou estudando como funcionam os arquivos de mail unix padrão pra quando o suporte a outros encodings nas bibliotecas seja adicionado(no momento só suporta utf-8, o problema maior ainda é que o meu teclado não é mapeado corretamente) eu possa fazer um clientezinho simples, valeu  :Wink: 

----------

## Kobal

Evolution 2.0   :Very Happy: 

----------

## revertex

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Para mim o melhor cliente de email é sem dúvida o sylpheed-claws, se não ligarem à beleza. É super rápido e extremamente funcional.

 

sem dúvida, sylpheed-claws, extremamente configurável, , imbatível em velocidade,funcionalidade, e ...beleza!! 

pelo menos para mim, o tema gtk que eu uso é igual ao gtk2, tornando meu desktop extremamente uniforme.

thunderbird e kmail são extremamente leeentos, evolution e kontact são muito boms,(porem lentos) mas pra quem só precisa enviar e receber email, sem todos os "extras" do evolution e kontact sem duvida  sylpheed-claws é a melhor, senão unica escolha.

pra quem busca um cliente integrado com agenda e calendario, notas e tudo mais o kontact a muito já  conseguiu superar o evolution, pelo menos para quem usa o kde.

agora com gmail pop meu sylpheed-claws ficou melhor ainda.

que outro cliente de email com GUI conseguiria abrir em 2 segundos no meu velho athon t-bird 1.3???

----------

## domus-br

uso mozilla mail mesmo que vem junto a suite principal

----------

## fernandotcl

Eu usava o mutt quando tinha email no Spymac. Agora a interface do GMail é muito boa, não preciso configurar o mutt. Também já não estou mais inscrito em listas de discussão, a função onde o mutt mais brilha.

Pro meu estilo minimalista, o melhor cliente de email é o mutt.

----------

## nafre

Eu uso o mozilla thunderbird.

Devido a sua praticidade e perfomance.

----------

## revertex

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Eu usava o mutt quando tinha email no Spymac. 

 

Spymac?

```
dict Spymac

No definitions found for "Spymac"
```

 :Shocked:   :Question:   :Question:   :Shocked: 

----------

## fernandotcl

1 GB de capacidade? Gratuito.

Acesso POP/SMTP? Gratuito.

Ter seu email revelado para todo mundo porque o provedor prefere deixar o site parecido com um iPod à proteger sua privacidade, chegando ao cúmulo de um usuário construir um script pra coletar o email de 10.000 usuários aleatórios e mandá-los um email com o aviso da vulnerabilidade? Não tem preço...

Tem coisas que só Spymac faz por você.

----------

## revertex

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 1 GB de capacidade? Gratuito.
> 
> Acesso POP/SMTP? Gratuito.
> 
> Ter seu email revelado para todo mundo porque o provedor prefere deixar o site parecido com um iPod à proteger sua privacidade, chegando ao cúmulo de um usuário construir um script pra coletar o email de 10.000 usuários aleatórios e mandá-los um email com o aviso da vulnerabilidade? Não tem preço...
> ...

 

que horror! não conhecia isso!

e tem gente que reclama do gmail...é o unico com acesso pop+ssl que eu conheço.

----------

## Festrati

Rapaz o cliente de email depende do que o cara precisa utilizar, como por exemplo eu uso meu Handheld e preciso de um software para sincronizar as infos dele e o evolution resolve isso, existem softwares tipo jpilot mais é apenas desktop do palm...

Outra conheço gente que usa o cliente de email do próprio mozilla por problema de falta de espaço em disco

então acredito não ser o melhor cliente de email e sim o que resolve seu problema..

----------

## RoadRunner

 *Festrati wrote:*   

> Rapaz o cliente de email depende do que o cara precisa utilizar, como por exemplo eu uso meu Handheld e preciso de um software para sincronizar as infos dele e o evolution resolve isso, existem softwares tipo jpilot mais é apenas desktop do palm...
> 
> Outra conheço gente que usa o cliente de email do próprio mozilla por problema de falta de espaço em disco
> 
> então acredito não ser o melhor cliente de email e sim o que resolve seu problema..

 

Exacto, daí ele ter especificado "seguro, rápido, etc", ou seja, comparando com o pine. O evolution e o mozilla falham logo pelo aspecto rapidez, seguro acho que todos são, portanto rápido e gráfico conheço o sylpheed, em que aconselho a versão -claws. Possívelmente o título da thread é que não está de acordo com o conteúdo =)

----------

## Seabeast

Realmente pra quem não precisa de uma agenda de endereços e coisas do tipo o sylpheed-claws é maravilhoso. Rapidinho, leve, é só pra fazer o que (pelo menos eu) preciso com um programa do tipo, mandar emails.

----------

